# Kon-tiki floor problems a solution!



## 98530 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello all, we have recently bought a 1990 Kontiki 4/5 berth with the kitchen arranged along the back of the van. The aim is to restore and use it.

We found a ridge in the floor and on taking the awful carpet up found a springy and sagging section of floor in front of the cooker and sink (directly over the waste water tank, and between the chassis runners). The section does not seem to be rotten either on top or from what I can feel / see underneath.

Subsequently to this post we have the following details.

We have now found out this sag is common due to high traffic on that bit of the floor and is easily repairable by bracing the section underneath either between the chassis runners above the waste tank, or from the towing hitch connecting members, using either metal or wooden braces to push the section back up. In theory it shouldn't cost more than £10 to do!


----------

